# Un retour vers Windows intégral



## pepes003 (6 Avril 2011)

Salut,

je possède pas mal de matos Apple (entre moi et ma copine, nous avons : 2 Shuffle, 1 iPhone 4, 1 MacBook Unibody Alu, 1 Airport Extreme et bientôt un iPad2 quand il débarquera dans ma ville) mais aujourd'hui, je pense retourner chez Microsoft *pour la partie ordi*. _(les iBidules j'adore)_

En faite, je possédais également un MacBook Pro de 2010 il y a 2 mois qui m'a bien imprégné du monde MAC OS X.
Je pensais que cet OS me convenais, mais finalement le manque de puissance de la bécane m'a poussé à me faire un petit Hackintosh.

Là encore je pensais que ça me comblerais, mais quenéni !


Ok, j'ai *la puissance* (par ex. sur du monothread, je fais bien mieux que le plus gros des MAC PRO), *la stabilité* (*JAMAIS* eu de KP ou reboot obligé avec mon Hack !!! c'est un comble quand je vois le nombre de KP que m'a fait mon MacBook Pro 2010 (c'est ce dernier qui m'a fait découvrir ce qu'étaient les KP, la roue arc-en-ciel tournant indéfiniment, les hard reboot obligés et j'en passe), *la totale compatibilité* (je fais toutes mes MàJ via le menu pomme comme n'importe quel MAC pure souche), mais j'ai la nostalgie de Windows...

Je ne suis pas un pur gameur, mais de temps à autre j'aime jouer (RIFT, WoW, BFBC2, F1 2010, etc...). 
Je ne suis pas un pro de la vidéo et de la photo, mais de temps à autre, j'ai besoin d'encoder des vidéos en 1080p/720p et faire de nombreuses retouches sous Photoshop.
Je suis, par contre, un geek pure race qui aime les dernières trouvailles technologiques (je possède par ex. un vidéo projo 3D).
Je ne suis pas architecte, mais par ex. cherchant à faire construire, je cherchais des logiciels amateurs pour me faire une idée de plan de maison, mais sous OS X[...]
Je ne suis pas un cadre senior dans une entreprise internationale => je ne peux donc m'offrir un MACPRO full options.


Pour toutes ces petites choses, j'ai besoin de booter sur ma partoche Windows, qui, au fur et à mesure, fini par devenir ma partoche principale.

Quand je vois que les softs d'encodages utilisant CUDA ne sont pas compatibles OS X (juste Squeeze 7 (licence à 600&#8364, mais qui n'est pas très rapide) alors que sous Windows, on a l&#8217;embarra du choix.
En réalisant quelques tests, j'arrive à encoder 100% plus rapidement sous Windows que sous OS X. 
(testé avec Avatar en MKV 1,5Go que j'encode en format compatible iPad) => Squeeze (avec CUDA) ou Handbrake vs Freemake Video Converter (gratos sous Windows), la solution sous Windows* a mis exactement 2x moins de temps* à réaliser cette tâche.

Je m'éterniserais pas sur la partie "game" entre Windows et OS X, on connait tous la situation actuelle.


En faite, je m'apperçois que les softs que j'utilise sont communs aux 2 OS :
- Chrome comme navigateur internet (sensiblement plus rapide sous Windows)
- Tous les services Google (Picasa, Gmail, Youtube, etc...)
- Photoshop / Premiere Pro CS5
- iTunes (obligé avec mes iDevices)
- Gestion d'un blog Wordpress
- Lecture vidéo sous VLC

ce que je fais exclusivement sous Windows (car pas le choix) :
- jeux vidéo
- 3D vision (photo, vidéo et jeux)
- softs architecte amateur (pour l'instant, mais demain... j'aurais surement besoin de softs non existants pour OSX)
- encodage (car ça prend 2 fois moins de temps sous Windows)


En faite, l'OS étant pour moi un simple launcher d'applications/de softs, et que POUR MOI, ils sont aussi fiable l'un que l'autre (en 2 ans d'utilisation, je ne sais pas si les blue screen Windows (bien connu sous XP et 98) sont possibles sous Windows 7 vu que j 'en ai jamais vu) et que je n'ai pas vu l'ombre d'un spyware/virus sous ces 2 OS.


J'aime OS X (car ça m'a apporté un vent nouveau, moi qui n'avais connu que Windows depuis la version 3.1) mais aujourd'hui, j'ai l'impression que rien me retiens pour re-switcher totalement sous Windows.


*Pourquoi je balance ma vie comme ça sans poser de réelles questions, ben, euh... VOUS, pensez-vous qu'OS X apporte quelque chose de PLUS qui m'aurais échappé en un peu plus d'1 an d'utilisation ????*

PS : ma bécane : http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/Boitier/fractal-titatium-silver-sujet_873754_31.htm#t7852170


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Avril 2011)

Avis partagé. D'autant plus qu'en lisant les topics on apprend que les gens ayant un Mac utilisent Microsoft Office, FireFox ou Chrome et plein de logiciel existant sous Windows et OS X. Exception faite de l'OS qu'on n'utulise pas vraiment, on passe son temps sur des applications. C'est d'ailleurs le principe même d'un bon OS : se faire oublier pour pouvoir laisser 99% du temps à utilise des applications. 

Et oui, il y a des tas de choses qui n'existent pas sous OS X. Tout ce qui est SLI ou CrossFireX, la 3D stéréoscopique, les applications CUDA, le WiDi (grand absent des nouveaux MacBook Pro mais présent dans les portables haut de gamme), la 3G (toujours pas intégrée aux portables Apple), les softs de bidouille, le support de Quick Synch des Sandy Bridge, tout ça n'existe pas sous OS X. 

Je suis sûr qu'on nous dira que ça ne sert à rien... Ca sera une wévolushone quand Apple les utilisera. 

Pour toutes ces raisons, j'ai un MacBook Pro parce que je n'attend pas la même chose d'un portable que d'une machine de bureau et qu'en desktop, une bonne config sur mesure avec du matériel haut de gamme permet bien plus de choses qu'un iMac ou qu'un Mac Pro (limité en carte graphique). 

Un MacBook Pro comme portable, un PC maison pour le reste. J'aime bien la légerté d'OS X est son interface. Après, OS X 10.6.x ou Windows 7, pour moi, c'est pareil. Aucun problème avec un ou l'autre.

J'ai Windows 7 depuis le lancement et une machine qui fait office de petit serveur tout en servant de PC a un uptime de presque 3 mois. Dur de faire plus sous OS X ou sous Windows en raison des mises à jour qui demandent un redémarrage.


http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Hardware/Boitier/topic-unique-hfriens-sujet_604307_330.htm#t7706081
Qu'on ne me dise pas qu'un PC est bruyant après ça !

*Intel Core i7 870*, Asus P7P55D Deluxe, Noctua NH-U12P, Corsair Dominator DDR3 1600 CL8 2 x 2 Go, Twintech GeForce GTX 570, Intel X25-M 160 Go, WD Caviar Black 1 To, Lian Li PC-B20B, Dell 2408WFP, Lian Li A12, Corsair HX750w


----------



## Jean-marie B (6 Avril 2011)

Bien dans ce cas,
Je posterai cela sur un forum PC, ils seraient ravis !
jm


----------



## schwebb (6 Avril 2011)

Hello,

Il n'y a plus trop de questions à se poser: tu as fait une analyse de ton utilisation, et celle-ci t'oriente clairement sur un PC. La qualité principale d'une machine étant de correspondre aux besoins de l'utilisateur...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Avril 2011)

que fait Mac Os que ne fait pas windows ...

Pour moi la réponse est simple : RIEN

Par contre si tu changes un peu les termes

Comment je fais sur Mac Os pour .... et comment je fais avec windows pour ...

la réponse est très différente, beaucoup de petites fonctions et de paramètres sont plus accessibles sur Mac pour le commun des utilisateurs dont je fais partie.

J'utilise windows XP et Mac Os sur deux machines et j'avoue que je reste au grosse tanche sur windows.  J'ai le sentiment de pouvoir faire plus de choses sur Mac Os que sur windows et c'est ce que je recherche à savoir utiliser ma machine.

Il y a aussi un truc qui me gave, c'est le trackpad qui est un grosse bouse sur mon Vaio (en fait inutilisable lorsque l'on a l'habitude du trackpad apple), ce sont plein de petits détails du quotidien qui me font rester sur Mac.


----------



## pepes003 (15 Avril 2011)

Perso, je rejoins vos avis dans l'ensemble (et plussoie encore plus Pascal_TTH).
Pour MON analyse, je dirais qu'en desktop, un PC (sous Win 7) n'a pas d'équivalence, tout comme un MacBook/PRO/AIR n'en a pas pour les notebook.

A la maison, on (j'ai?) a généralement besoin de : (dans l'ordre)
1. puissance
2. bon rapport qualité matos / prix
3. besoin de confort (silence et ergonomie)

Quoi de mieux qu'un PC qui traitera en général les info 2x (et souvent +) plus rapidement que le meilleur des MAC pour 1 tiers de son prix.

Mais le rapport de force s'inverse totalement en mobilité, car, en général, on a besoin :
1. d'autonomie
2. d'un bon compromis puissance / silence de fonctionnement
3. confort d'usage (trackpad de qualité, rétro éclairage du clavier, etc...)

Et là, quoi de mieux qu'un MAC pour tout ça. (certes, le prix est élevé, mais A MON SENS, il est justifié)


Je ne crache sur aucune firme (constructeur) ni OS, mais voilà mon analyse perso.


Je suis retourné sous PC (OS Windows 7) car Apple ne peut me satisfaire pour toutes les features sorties depuis 2 ans minimum (CUDA, 3D Vision, Surround/Eyefinity, possibilité de faire évoluer son matos sans payé le ticket d'entrée 3000&#8364.
Il n'empêche qu'à la maison TOUS cohabitent (un PC, un MacBook, un iPad 2, un iPhone 4, 2 Shuffle, un smartphone Android et les PC portable (Windows) des potes quand ils débarquent (connecté à ma Airport Extreme)).


Aller, un peu de tofs (j'ai encore ma partoche hackintosh mais elle disparaitra ce weekend) :





























*Ce qui va disparaître ce week :*






PS : ce PC est totalement silencieux et a légèrement évolué (je ferais d'autres tofs) en intégrant une 2è GTX285 en SLI (encore une feature non gérée par OSX) et un Core i7 @4,4GHz)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2011)

On peut avoir deux Machines distinctes, dévolues chacune à des tâches bien précises.

- un PC Mac pour ... (photos, films, compta) ... mon cas
- un PC Windows pour ... (jeux, courriels) ... ma femme

Depuis qu'on a fait ce pas, chacun y trouve son compte 

Ajoutons à cela, un iPad qui sert aux deux, un iPhone et un Nokia.


----------



## Jean-marie B (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je comprend bien,
A prix égal, vous avez un pc bien plus puissant qu'un mac.
Mais n'oubliez pas la lourdeur de l'OS, le ralentissement du à l'antivirus !
En ce qui concerne les applications, sur Mac, dans tout les domaines ont peut trouver son bonheur.
Sauf pour les jeux.

JM


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2011)

Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas et que je ne comprendrais jamais : pourquoi vouloir comparer et opposer Apple - Mac OS X à Windows... ?


----------



## Madalvée (15 Avril 2011)

J'aimerais comprendre : tu n'as pas les moyens d'acheter un mac pro mais tu peux te payer Photoshop et Première ?


----------



## schwebb (15 Avril 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas et que je ne comprendrais jamais : pourquoi vouloir comparer et opposer Apple - Mac OS X à Windows... ?



Ben c'est dans la nature humaine, tout simplement. Faut opposer, comparer, prendre partie, discuter, toussa... Qu'est-ce qu'on se ferait ch..., sinon.


----------



## drs (15 Avril 2011)

mouais...

Je bosse sur mac (à la maison) et sur pc (pour le boulot). Sur le mac, j'utilise presque exclusivement les produits apple (safari, mail, suite ilife) sauf pour la musique ou là c'est Cubase et compagnie.
Jamais de plantages, jamais de problèmes.

Sur le pc, c'est une autre histoire. Par exemple, mercredi j'étais au bureau, je ferme le pc pour partir chez un client. Arrivé là bas, je l'ouvre, et zou, écran bleu!
Ou encore, je me connecte chez un client par un ssl vpn, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner les applet.
Ou encore, je branche le cable ethernet, et zou écran bleu...
Et j'en passe!

Pour moi, l'ordi, mac ou pc, n'est qu'un outil. Je compare souvent mon pc à un marteau dont la tete sauterait toutes les 10 min...super pratique pour bricoler!

Alors voila ma (petite) vision des choses...juste un outil 

De la même manière qu'une ferrari est juste une voiture...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Avril 2011)

Le dernier écran bleu que j'ai vu sous Windows remonte au siècle dernier.
En 5 ans d'OS X, je n'ai toujours jamais vu un kernel panic...

En informatique, c'est comme dans tout : il y a des gens qui n'ont que des tuiles...


----------



## poissonfree (16 Avril 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


>



:rose: J'avais oublié comment ça pouvait être moche une tour PC -> je ne parle que de l'esthétique


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2011)

poissonfree a dit:


> :rose: J'avais oublié comment ça pouvait être moche une tour PC -> je ne parle que de l'esthétique



On peut aimer, on peut détester, en plus il chauffera la pièce ...​


----------



## pepes003 (16 Avril 2011)

poissonfree a dit:


> :rose: J'avais oublié comment ça pouvait être moche une tour PC -> je ne parle que de l'esthétique



Mdr ce pot pourri de clichés des années 2001.

Sinon pour les gouts et couleurs, c'est toujours pareil... Tu trouveras toujours des types pour trouver Megan Fox laide et boccolini hyper sex


----------



## poissonfree (16 Avril 2011)

pepes003 a dit:


> Mdr ce pot pourri de clichés des années 2001....


T'as raison de dire 2001. 
J'ai acheté ma tour (qui ressemble - pour la place mais y'avait pas de porte - à la tienne) début 2002. 
Et en Mars 2007, je me suis pris le premier MBP 15" C2D (de base sans option mais à seulement 2000 :rateau. 
Aujourd'hui, quand je regarde les tours, je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup trop de vide à l'intérieur, le tunning j'suis mort de rire ... Bref, c'est dommage que le format Shuttle ne sait pas développé davantage surtout quand on voit la taille du Mac Mini d'Apple -> ils ont frappés fort ces cons 
Moi ça me plairait bien ce genre de format à mon travail, parce que la grande tour qui traine par terre (avec tous ses câbles qui pendouillent) où il faut se baisser pour aller foutre un CD/DVD ou (surtout) une clef USB (trouver le trou du premier coup c'est un jeu d'enfant, par contre le sens... ARGH!!... encore loupé :hein, ça devient .... chiant


----------



## enjoymac (18 Avril 2011)

Que peut-on faire sous Mac OSX que l'on ne peut pas faire sous Windows?

Eh bien prenons notepad(allez même Wordpad) et son équivalent TextEdit.
Copier collez une page web dans les deux cas et comparrez, par exemple...
Ensuite prenons la visionneuse d'image de Windows et Aperçu.
Avec Aperçu redimensionner une image devient intuitif(à la souris même)
Copier puis créer à partir du presse papier...
Sous Windows il faut Paint et même un lecteur PDF pour faire un pseudo équivalent de ce que l'on a sous OSX.

Pour lanecdote j'ai utilisé un hackintosh  pendant plusieurs années, d'abord sous Leopard puis Snow Leopard.
Il y a peu j'ai monté une config Sandy Bridge en P67 avec un i7 2600; 8Go 1333MHz; raid0 velociraptor; SSD C300; GTX580...
Et puis le week-end dernier j'ai regardé sur leboncoin combien valait un imac 27 2010.
J'en ai vu un à un prix correct j'ai appelé et je suis allé le cherché.
Et je compte revendre mon PC (du type bête de course). Si je veux jouer je me prendrai une PS3 car en plus ça me fera un lecteur Blu-Ray de salon.

Quick sync; le SATA 3 et l'USB 3... c'est pas mal mais je pense pouvoir vivre sans ça.
Photoshop; encodage de video... je ferai pas ça tous les jours donc que ça prenne 1h ou 4h je m'en fou. Depuis les C2D, les Mac ont une puissance suffisante pour la plupart des utilisateurs, à mon avis.


----------



## pepes003 (18 Avril 2011)

enjoymac a dit:


> Que peut-on faire sous Mac OSX que l'on ne peut pas faire sous Windows?
> 
> Eh bien prenons notepad(allez même Wordpad) et son équivalent TextEdit.
> Copier collez une page web dans les deux cas et comparrez, par exemple...
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi, un MAC est suffisant pour un très grand nombre d'utilisateurs (dont je faisais partie), y a pas de soucis là dessus mon ami 

Après, comme je l'ai dis plus haut, aujourd'hui j'attends d'un desktop (MAC ou PC, peu importe) qui traite mes encodages vitesse grand V, que je puisse jouir de la 3D relief, continuer à faire mes petites bricoles (retouches photos, mixer (virtual DJ), etc...), travailler  et jouer.
Peu m'importe l'OS/la machine tant : (dans l'ordre)
- que ça répond à mes utilisations
- que c'est fiable
- que c'est silencieux
- que c'est très véloce
- que c'est jolie

J'ai quitté OSX pour la 1ère raison (manque de gestion de CUDA, Surround gaming, 3D relief, jeux tout court ^^, perf brute) mais c'est SANS soucis que je ferais machine arrière si Apple rajoute ces features dans ces prochaines machines 


J'ai pas fais ce topic pour flammer ou inciter au troll, c'est pour cette raison qu'il est dans la catégorie "cave" afin d'être caché des fanboys de tout poil (MAC ou PC).


----------



## enjoymac (18 Avril 2011)

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire. Et je ne suis pas un fanboy.
Un PC véloce et silencieux j'en ai encore jamais vu. En "idle" si mais dès que tu lance un jeux en très haute résolution(au delà du full HD) ça commence à ronronner sévère.
Sinon c'est vrai qu'Apple est trop fermé et pas assez porté sur les nouvelles avancées du monde informatique. Et d'ailleurs ça tranche avec les débuts ou même "l'âge d'or" du PowerPC.

Quant à Windows c'est un système correct du moment que tu le branche pas sur internet.
Pour jouer et même encoder.. je te conseille plutôt Windows Professionnel x64 car l'Intégrale est surchargée de choses inutiles pour, au final, des performances moins bonnes.

"jeux tout court" moi je joue à Starcraft II mieux sous Mac que sous Windows.
C'était le cas déjà avec mon hackintosh. L'Open GL me semble-il est plus puissant que DirectX
Si seulement les éditeurs de jeux voulaient s'invesstir sur Mac...^^


----------



## Colagne (18 Avril 2011)

C'est marrant personne ne cite le Design
J'ai switché il y a 1 an d'abord parce que ça a une autre gueule dans son salon et oui.....j'ai un portable au boulot et manipuler un MBP n'a rien à voir.
J'ai un Imac et un MBP et ça n'a tout simplement pas d'équivalent dans le monde windows.


----------



## pepes003 (19 Avril 2011)

@Colagne : c'est marrant, le design est cité 4 ou 5 fois dans ce topic 
Personne ne conteste (en tout cas pas moi) qu'en matière de design, Apple n'a rien à apprendre de ces concurrents, mais quid d'une machine "(très)belle qui sert pas à grand chose ?". Autant acheter un vase, tableau, bibelot, etc...

Là je parle de mon cas perso attention, j'énonce ici que je fais machine arrière à cause d'un "trou" dans la gamme Apple _(trou volontaire certes)_. Mais je remet pas en cause le reste 


@enjoymac : un PC silencieux (pas 0dB hein ^^) en full ça existe et j'en ai un 
Pour quasiment 100% des acheteurs PC, leur préoccupation prépondérante est le ratio perf/prix. C'est qu'après qu'ils saperçoivent que le confort à l'usage manque cruellement.

Moi, par ex., j'ai un budget "air cooling" _(le water est pour moi de la fumisterie)_ quand je me monte une nouvelle config. Ce budget représente une bonne part de l'investissement final.
Je sélectionne pour chaque composants un système de refroidissement autre que celui d'origine.
C'est pourquoi, j'ai choisi un des boîtiers les + silencieux du moment (avec système de câble management avancé par ex.), un ventirad pour le processeur très imposant, des ventirad tiers pour les carte graphique, j'enlève les ventilo de boitier d'origine pour mettre les "meilleurs en terme de perf/bruit", je branche le tout sous rheobus et enfin, j'optimise tout le bousin et cherchant la meilleure fréquence proco (en jouant sur les voltages, etc...), carte graphique, etc...

Bref, c'est de l'investissement pécuniaire et aussi en temps de réglage et optimisation, mais on a rien sans rien ^^ 


Par contre, pas de mauvaise fois  Windows 7 n'est pas XP... 
Il est difficile pour le lambda de chopper un virus (sauf s'il passe la + grosse partie de son temps à traîner sur la mule en cliquant comme un fou sur des .exe afin de récupérer le dernier crack pour Microsoft Office )


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Avril 2011)

enjoymac a dit:


> Je comprends ce que tu veux dire. Et je ne suis pas un fanboy.
> Un PC véloce et silencieux j'en ai encore jamais vu. En "idle" si mais dès que tu lance un jeux en très haute résolution(au delà du full HD) ça commence à ronronner sévère.
> Sinon c'est vrai qu'Apple est trop fermé et pas assez porté sur les nouvelles avancées du monde informatique. Et d'ailleurs ça tranche avec les débuts ou même "l'âge d'or" du PowerPC.
> 
> ...


 
*LOL !* Si John Carmack qui est tout simplement "Monsieur Open GL" en 3D ludique reconnaît DirectX comme meilleur qu'Open GL... 

Déjà que le marché du jeu vidéo PC est délaissé par rapport à celui des consoles car jugé "marginal" et trop sujet au piratage, OS X avec moins de 10% du marché dont une grande partie des utilisateurs ne jouent pas n'intéresse certainement pas les éditeurs.

Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as jamais entendu de PC silencieux que ça n'existe pas.


----------



## enjoymac (19 Avril 2011)

Heu pour ce qui est du silence cette notion est relative...
J'ai un Antec Nine Hundred avec des Noctua 800tr/min et le 250mm au plus bas(tri-cool)
Le ventilo de processeur est un 130mm de chez Termaltake.
Avec un P18x ou 19x ce serait sûrement un poil mieux m'enfin un PC "gamer" silencieux c'est un peu le mouton à cinq pattes non? sinon faut voir avec un sonomètre.
Par contre j'adhère pour le watercooling c'est parfois même plus bruyant.

Windows c'est Windows; le sytème le plus vulnérable pas vraiment pour les failles car tous en ont; mais plutôt parce quil est le plus sujet aux attaques. Le meilleur virus est celui qui se cache bien et travaille de manière transparente pour l'utilisateur. Dons le dossier caché AppData par exemple. L'utilisateur moyen est celui qui choppera un virus le plus facilement.
Quelqu'un comme toi on dit plutôt power user; enfin je pense.

Pour l'Open GL j'ai fait la comparaison sur Stacraft II qui n'est pas une référence mais qui montre une qualité de textures meilleur sur Mac OSX que sous Windows avec une GTX285.
Carte que j'avais sur mon Hackintosh à l'époque.


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (20 Avril 2011)

Je te rejoins dans ton analyse Pepes.
Je pense faire comme toi mais avant tout j'ai une envie furieuse de faire un test de Hack (un petit dans l'esprit MacMini) pour voir 


surtout quand je lis ça :



pepes003 a dit:


> Salut,
> *la totale compatibilité* (je fais toutes mes MàJ via le menu pomme comme n'importe quel MAC pure souche)



A l'occasion si tu peux m'en dire plus


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Avril 2011)

Mon PC fait dans les 32 dbA en bureautique, c'est vraiment silencieux. Le composant qu'on entend le plus dans ce cas est le Caviar Black 1 To. En jeux (Metro 2033), il est souvent à 35 dbA avec des pointes parfois à 37 dbA quand la GeForce GTX 570 a un petit coup de chaud. Un MacBook Pro à 5000 rpm fait aussi dans les 37 dbA. 

Le plus gros vecteur de virus est indépendant de l'OS X, c'est l'utilisateur. A partir du moment où il télécharge n'importe quoi n'importe où (des jeux sur les torrents et des cracks sur des sites franchement louches), il ne faut pas s'étonner des résultats. Il suffirait de mettre un FC X cracké ou un OS X Lion sur un torrent avec une crasse dedans, le noobs tapera son mot de passe pour faire l'installation. :sleep:

Je ne joue pas à Starcraft (donc sans capture, pas possible de juger). En OpenGL on peut rendre quasiment la même chose qu'en DirectX. Après, il ne faut pas perdre de vue que tout ce qui est MMORPG est conçu pour tourner sur un max de machine pour plumer un max de monde. Si wow et compagnie ne tournaient que sur des bêtes de course, ils ne seraient pas si lucratifs.


----------



## Jean-marie B (22 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

"Quant à Windows c'est un système correct du moment que tu le branche pas sur internet."

Bien oui, mais comme la majorité des gens sont connecté en permanence à Internet !!!!!

Pour moi, comme c'est pour travailler, il y a uniquement deux choses qu'il me manque sur Mac :
Microsoft Access et la gestion du Blue-Ray !
Je sais qu'il y a des alternatives à ACCESS, mais cela ne me permet pas de reprendre mes databases à la maison. (database avec VBA) de les modifier, etc...


jm


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (22 Avril 2011)

+1 ne pas avoir de blu-ray sur mac est tout simplement H O N T E U X ! ( et accessoirement révélateur de la mentalité d'Apple !)


----------



## photo4photos (24 Avril 2011)

jeanfra a dit:


> +1 ne pas avoir de blu-ray sur mac est tout simplement H O N T E U X ! ( et accessoirement révélateur de la mentalité d'Apple !)



Ce qui signifie...? :mouais:


----------



## Le docteur (24 Avril 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Avis partagé. D'autant plus qu'en lisant les topics on apprend que les gens ayant un Mac utilisent Microsoft Office, FireFox ou Chrome et plein de logiciel existant sous Windows et OS X.



Ca c'est loin d'être vrai pour tout le monde : je n'aime aucun des logiciels que tu nommes et passe mon temps sur iWork, Safari, iCal, Bento &#8230; C'est peut-être ce qui me retiendra sur Mac, et je suis loin d'être le seul. Safari est énormément utilisé et beaucoup d'utilisateurs Mac ne veulent pas d'Office.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h46 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> J'aimerais comprendre : tu n'as pas les moyens d'acheter un mac pro mais tu peux te payer Photoshop et Première ?



Ben oui ! Tout le monde sait que les gens qui veulent des ordi surpuissants pour des cacahuètes sont les premiers acheteurs de softs hors de prix. C'est même pour pouvoir assouvir leur passion du software qu'ils économisent sur le hardware 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h52 ----------




pepes003 a dit:


> Mdr ce pot pourri de clichés des années 2001.
> 
> Sinon pour les gouts et couleurs, c'est toujours pareil... Tu trouveras toujours des types pour trouver Megan Fox laide et boccolini hyper sex



D'accord pour Megan Fox, mais pour Boccolini, euh 

Ce n'est pas un pot-pourri de clichés des années 2001 mais une tour apparemment en service...


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (24 Avril 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Ce qui signifie...? :mouais:



Que Apple exagère vraiment...des machines au coût plus élevées que la moyenne et même pas moyen de visualiser une galette Blu-Ray !
C'est d'autant plus honteux qu'ils ont soutenu bec et ongle ce format lors de la "guerre" des formats HD (HD-DVD / Blu-Ray)  ...


----------



## photo4photos (24 Avril 2011)

jeanfra a dit:


> Que Apple exagère vraiment...des machines au coût plus élevées que la moyenne et même pas moyen de visualiser une galette Blu-Ray !
> C'est d'autant plus honteux qu'ils ont soutenu bec et ongle ce format lors de la "guerre" des formats HD (HD-DVD / Blu-Ray)  ...



Oui c'est en parti vrai... comme expliquer une machine de ce prix....?
Nous pourrions deja dire la fabrication qui doit couter bonbons, puis le sav assez unique je trouve...
Par ailleurs ils livrent leur machine avec des logiciels pas donné au départ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 231161 (24 Avril 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Oui c'est en parti vrai... comme expliquer une machine de ce prix....?
> Nous pourrions deja dire la fabrication qui doit couter bonbons, puis le sav assez unique je trouve...
> Par ailleurs ils livrent leur machine avec des logiciels pas donné au départ...



La question n'est même pas là.
Qu'ils ne mettent pas de Blu-Ray sur leurs machines...Why not ! mais qu'ils refusent qu'un client puise lire un Blu-Ray (en option --> USB via un lecteur BR par exemple...) parce-que Apple refuse de payer une licence c'est lamentable. 
C'est d'autant plus lamentable qu'ils ont soutenu ce format et le système des licences  

Bref, Apple sur le coup préfère faire le forcing sur les contenus Itunes en 720p et ne laisse pas le choix au client 

Rien que pour cette raison il est évident que je retournerai chez Microsoft.


----------

